# National Gallery prints for sale online



## Montero (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, or maybe it should be in the lounge - anyway, here it is for now,   I've always found that when you go round anywhere with pictures on the wall, the shop never sells the print of the one you really want.

By a series of random steps I finished up on the National Gallery website 

Artist A to Z | Explore the paintings | National Gallery, London

Where I discovered that they have thumbnail photos of all their paintings on line AND you can mail order a copy.  You can select what sort of paper, frame, everything.

Cool.

oops - on exiting I spotted this should only be for fantasy and sf art, my bad.  Mod - could you please move to the lounge, having a bad brain day here.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm really enjoying looking through this website so thanks for that Montero


----------

